# vexilar tranducer ?



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to start using my fl-18 in the summer and was wondering if the shoot thru the hull type ducers are as good as a transom mount? I already have 2 transducers on transom and not wanting to hang more if the thru the hull style work good?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I use thru-hull transducers for everything on my boat besides LSS options. Mine keep track well and mark fish great. Just make sure when you glue it in there are no air bubbles left in the two part epoxy or you will get clutter on the screen. I also use my thru hull for sonarloging with Navionics and they say my depths and clarity are good.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply....im gonna go with thru-hull ducer and hopefully the vex will work as good on open water as it does on the hard...


----------

